
Ask HN: Tools to diagnose bottlenecks on a home network - ripvanwinkle
I am looking for some simple tools to identify network bottlenecks on my home network.<p>Here&#x27;s the situation I am trying to debug<p>I have a 2018 google wifi mesh and have encountered a peak transfer rate of 5MB&#x2F;s when transferring files from my laptop to a Synology DS418play NAS that is 2 mesh hops away.<p>Each of the devices and network hops should be capable of much more and I can&#x27;t tell what the bottleneck is.<p>FWIW<p>- The mesh reports a connection speed of 455Mbps with my laptop<p>- I can read from the SD card on my laptop at about 70MB&#x2F;s<p>- The Synology drive has a Raid 5 config with 4 5400 Western Digital Red Drives
======
throwaway888abc
Iperf and Iftop are your friends

